# Great deal on CC products



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

For anyone who wants to give CC products a try, Cherrybrook has a great deal at the moment:

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...96-16082933-ec3eb158721ca7a78b4f569315e31e12&


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Karen, looks like a really good deal.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Man why did I have to see this? I've been ignoring my Cherrybrook emails. I'm almost out of my White on White sample pack, but I'm trying to put myself on a puppy supply purchasing freeze! Hmmm... gardening supplies (annuals, perenials, veggie plants), new outfit for my daughter's bat mitzvah (June 2nd :jaw or more cosmetics for the dog. Stay tuned for what wins.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

The CC website http://www.chrissystems.com/shampoo...ooming-show-dog-shampoos-and-conditioner.aspx also has them at that price... along with some doscounted items on their factory outlet page http://www.chrissystems.com/save-on-pet-grooming-products-chris-christensen-factory-outlet.aspx


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up...I love their products. Always thought izzy's hair was white but next to Stella it shows up with a definite off white color (actually looks like she needs a bath in comparison. Does the white on white shampoo help?

Have a great weekend from the Bella sisters and their mom


----------



## J and Paul Anka (May 6, 2012)

Dyiinnnggg... I want CC pin brushes so badly. Also, left handed shears are the first thing that pop up, also on my want list. No fair.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Izzy-bella said:


> Thanks for the heads up...I love their products. Always thought izzy's hair was white but next to Stella it shows up with a definite off white color (actually looks like she needs a bath in comparison. Does the white on white shampoo help?
> 
> Have a great weekend from the Bella sisters and their mom


Well, it won't turn hair that is not naturally white, white... for instance if the dog is a cream, you can't make it white with these products. What it WILL do is get out the dinginess around the edges that white dogs tend to get.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I have the Black on Black for Toby and can't see any difference in his hair, really!


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

Just placed an order for some CC products thru cherrybrook.com. Used promo code SUMMERSAVE for 10% off.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Black on Black does make a difference. It will take out the red tones that you see in the sun on the coat. I got to take a look.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

But how do u use black on black on a parti colored dog? Do you just shampoo the black areas or does it not matter if it gets on the white?


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

Copied from the Chris Christensen site: 

How Black on Black works:

The goal of Black On Black is to get rid of those ugly reddish over-tones. We do not want to be dyeing a canines coat for dyes lie on the outside of the cuticle lens therefore dulling the coat in appearance and also rubbing off on your hands. Instead we are drabbing the black with green pigments. The reason you have reddish overtone on a black coated canine is that the blacker black hair is, the more red pigment is under the cuticle of the hair shaft. When the outer lens is bleached out by the sun or other elements then the red pigment is exposed. And, what drabs the color of red is green. Chris Christensen Systems Black On Black's diminutive molecular structure is like Black On Black being a golf ball versus a basketball, the molecular structure of Chris Christensen Systems treatments are so tiny that they can go under the cuticle lens and clean and deposit pigment without the use of harsh chemicals. We are neutralizing red through a combination of green pigments. By depositing the green pigments under the lens we are restoring the beautiful black you once had. And, also note that by depositing under the lens we are leaving a beautiful sheen, for the lens works like a piece of glass would, reflecting and intensifying the color under it. 

FEATURES:
#1 Extraordinary cleansing ability and color deposit system in one application.

ADVANTAGES:
#1 Color pigment deposit system. Small molecular weight (tiny particles of color) that penetrates the top layer of the hair, which is the cuticle or hair lens surface to the cortex without the use of harsh chemicals.
#2 Neutralizes unwanted stains that cleansing does not remove, or deposits wanted color tones.
#3 Does not stain the outer layer of the hair surface, thus allowing passage of light through the translucent hair surface to amplify gloss and colors.

BENEFITS:
#1 A semi permanent color that will not rub off on hands or clothing or for that matter a white towel, and lasts up to 4 weeks.
#2 Acid balanced to close and tighten the hair cuticle lens, amplifying color tones and gloss.

Black On Black is for use on black canine coats to deep multi colored breeds such as mahoganies to dark brindles and dark chocolates. Will not discolor mahogany and dark tan markings. If using on a tri-colored coat apply White On White in the white areas first then go in with Black On Black in the black areas, if you accidentally spill Black On Black into the white areas do not be concerned since you already have the white areas suds up with White On White.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley has some red tones on his black hair and I've been wondering about this. But he also has white boots and other white markings. Would the Black on Black be good for him?


----------

